# Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental College



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

hello frnds...is anyone here gng to AMDC? and any current student willing to share info abt this college.....

academics, results, teaching staff, co-curricular activities, sports activities( the only thng i see there is builing only but anyways), functions, college events, the most importantly CLINICAL EDUCATION AT ITS TEACHING HOSPITAL etc etc....i thnk this will be enough for now:cool!:


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

it has a very good teaching hospital named as farooq hospital one of top hospital in lahore


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i have listened that hostel is also very good....single rooms mostly ... gym... mess is alsi good... i also neeed more info


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Going to AMDC this year. It's a decent college.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

tell me about its hostel in detail..


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

ya hope so tht it turns out be a good place to study....y not medstudentz of this upcoming batch of AMDC make a seperate group


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Good idea. = ) try it.


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

as like typical students applying in universities....i am much interested to know abt co-curricular as well as sports activities offered here at the campus( if any)


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

smiling assassin said:


> as like typical students applying in universities....i am much interested to know abt co-curricular as well as sports activities offered here at the campus( if any)


me too


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

i want to know about the admissions,do they take donations?If so,how much?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 71.5 aggregate, can I get into Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## Ehsan-Ul-Haq (Sep 29, 2014)

I have got 86% marks in fsc‚91% in matric and my aggregate is 79. Should I get admission to Akhtar Saeed Medical college ?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

kya koi akhter saeed k test k ly guide kr skta hy??? any tips r test k mrks agregat me kese add hty hn


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

akhtr saeed k test me jst uhs mcat waly topics hty hain ya full fsc books??? plz help....any guideline


----------

